# Food, suggestions



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity how often are you changing his food? GR's don't do well when their food is changed often and it sometimes takes awhile on a new food to see any improvement.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I know of no food to prevent HD. Tayla gets Grandma Lucy's in morning and Earthborn and moist By Nature at night or Grandma Lucy's again. Jesse at 15 w/ Cushings gets Earthborn and Ny Nature at every meal. Doing well on these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Out of curiosity how often are you changing his food? GR's don't do well when their food is changed often and it sometimes takes awhile on a new food to see any improvement.


Eknuba was was the breeder used then after about 5 months I switched to blue for 3 weeks then went to natural for a month then back to ekunuba


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't let those funny looks get to you.. I know those looks.. I got them when I told them Molly ate ProPlan. If your dog is doing well on Eukanuba there is no reason to switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

I picked up some treats at pets Mart and the guy asked what I was feeding Van Gogh when I told him, he said I'd get better results with taste of the wild, said his fur would be smoother etc, I doubt he was trying to upsell me when their were other foods that were more expensive & since my food now is 43$ a bag and taste of wild is 46$


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

How old is he? Rain is now 10 months, the only supplements she's been on is fish oil and is doing fine. She's also been on a few different foods, right now she's on Solid Gold WolfCub (the cheapest food she's ever been on) and she COULD be doing better on a different food, but this one is working well with her tummy. If your pup has no eye boogers, doesn't strain to poop, has firm/smallish poops, I'd stick with the food your on


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Dont listen or pay attention to those who give you looks about what you feed your dog. I do not like foods like Mainstay, pedigree, beneful etc. I do not have experience with Blue Buffalo or Eukanuba. I fed Pro Plan for a while and it agreed mostly with my dog but I decided to switch him to Acana. He did fine on Acana for a while then he started to slide down hill. Recently I was stuck between 3 foods. GO, Eukanuba and Annamaet. I am trying the Annamaet Salcha currently. So far so good

As for joints, try a glucosamine pill or like Cosequin. Mine is on Osteo3 but he has joint problems


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We fed Max Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy until he was about 15 or 16 months old. He did great. I agree that it is not a good idea to change dog foods often. We are feeding Acana Wild Prairie now.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

If Eukanuba works for your dog, ignore what others say. As the old saying goes, 'the proof is in the pudding'. If he looks good, has energy and his stools are nice and firm, then you are on the right track. As far as preventing joint disease, any non-prescription food that contains joint support ingredients such as glucosamine, chondroitin, shark cartilage or green lipped mussels are there as a booster and not present at therapeutic levels, so if you want to use these as a preventative, you will need to supplement his food.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Dont listen or pay attention to those who give you looks about what you feed your dog. I do not like foods like Mainstay, pedigree, beneful etc. I do not have experience with Blue Buffalo or Eukanuba. I fed Pro Plan for a while and it agreed mostly with my dog but I decided to switch him to Acana. He did fine on Acana for a while then he started to slide down hill. Recently I was stuck between 3 foods. GO, Eukanuba and Annamaet. I am trying the Annamaet Salcha currently. So far so good
> 
> As for joints, try a glucosamine pill or like Cosequin. Mine is on Osteo3 but he has joint problems


Way to go.....


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Way to go.....


Its amazing the things you can learn from someone after you stop telling them to essentially jump off the nearest cliff lmao

As for joints, after the Osteo3 is up, I was going to try Annamaet Endure. I still have a few months left of the current one but Im excited to try this one!

Supplements - Endure


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with Eukanuba.....my dogs were on it for years and had great results on it. If it's working, stick with it!


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

Pup said:


> If your pup has no eye boogers, doesn't strain to poop, has firm/smallish poops, I'd stick with the food your on


 my 2 yr old rott/shep has recently had a lot of eye junk....was curious as to why you mentioned that...what does it mean? He is on BB.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> my 2 yr old rott/shep has recently had a lot of eye junk....was curious as to why you mentioned that...what does it mean? He is on BB.


It can be a sign that something in the food isn't quite agreeing with them. One of my guys gets eye junk bad on chicken based foods, for example. But, you have to pick and choose your battles sometimes--and my golden is super sensitive. So if the rest is going well (no itching, no hot spots, good energy, good stools, etc), the eye boogers wouldn't be enough to make me switch foods, if all else was great. JMHO.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> my 2 yr old rott/shep has recently had a lot of eye junk....was curious as to why you mentioned that...what does it mean? He is on BB.


It depends on what kind of meat is in the food. The moment we switched Rose to BB she stopped having it. When I got some beef canned food she got the "junky eyes" again.I will try it again later to see if that was indeed the culprit.

To the OP - there is nothing you can give to prevent hip displasia. Nowaday most of the food on the market already contains glucosamin and chondroitin. So I do not do supplements other than Apple Cider Vinegar and Salmon Fish oil at this young age. Once that she is two and have her clearance tests I will proceed from there accordingly. 
We used GlycoFlex with our other dogs when they were older. We progressed as needed from GlycoFlex I to Glycoflex III.


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

What does the apple cidar do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Jtpllc said:


> What does the apple cidar do ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


There are many benefits to ACV.

Worked for Buddy and his never ending hotspots. He was getting hotspot almost daily now he had not gotten 1 in a few months. Nothing else in his diet changed during that time period other than ACV was added. Mine eat FROMM Chicken a la Veg the most but is switched to Grainfree Surf n Turf the last 2 bags because the Yorkies were getting board. His skin is still great!


The Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar to Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Do the research yourself and then make and educated decision.

Best luck finding the right food.


----------

